# Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?



## evader (20. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich angele seit gut 20 Jahren wobei ich meinen Schein schon mit 14 gemacht habe. Seit dem beangele ich die Weser und den Hafen in Bremen, sowie den Lesumer Fluss und manchmal mit Gastkarten andere Gewässer in der Umgebung.

Ich habe mich bis zu letzt von Vereinen ferngehalten, da ich gerne meine Hobbies eigenständig ausübe ohne jegliche Pflichten die manche Vereine mir sich ziehen können.

Nun habe ich mich mit einem Kollegen zusammengeschlossen, mit dem ich öfter losgehe. Wir wollten neue Gewässer befischen und das auch von einem Boot, oder BellyBoat.

Ich musste nun feststellen das 90% der Gewässer einem Verein angehören, der auch Pachten mit mit anderen kleinen Vereinen hat. Ab hier fängt das Problem an was mich echt stützig macht. Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen das Angelvereine, vor allem dem Angler entgegen kommen, was wohl nicht der Fall ist.

Ich habe mich Schriftlich an den Verein gewandt und mich erkundigt. Ich musste feststellen, das das Angeln vom Boot in dem See in dem ich angeln wollte und viele andere während der Badesaison (15.5 bis 15.9) verboten ist, nicht mal Bellyboote sind erlaubt. 

Das ist in meinen Augen alles andere als Angler freundlich! Wo ist das Problem das man auf einen großen See rauspaddelt und bisschen Vertikal fischt!? (manche machen es, scheinbar "illegal")...

Noch "toller" ist es das man als Gastangler grundsätzlich nicht mit dem Boot/Bellyboot angeln darf.

Dazu kommen Einschränkungen das man nur 3 Fische/Tag mitnehmen darf. An sich lasse ich zu 95% alles frei, aber wenn man paar Barsche mal mitnehmen will zum essen, dann ist bei 3 kleinen Burschen Schluss.

Wir haben in der City schöne Wallgraben, dort ist es nicht erlaubt mir Kunstködern zu angeln... wieder eine Einschränkung...

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich etwas sauer! Über 90% der Gewässer "gehören" dem Verein, als Mitglied muss man die Einschränkungen studieren und als Gastangeler darf man noch weniger. Eine Liste mit Gewässerverodungen ist für "nicht Mitglieder" auch nicht einzusehen, bedeutet man muss ich für teures Geld anmelden um zu studieren was man alles noch nicht darf.

Sind die Vereine bei euch ebenfalls so gestrickt, oder habe ich einfach nur Pech in meiner Gegend?

MfG


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



> Ich habe mich Schriftlich an den Verein  gewandt und mich erkundigt. Ich musste feststellen, das das Angeln vom  Boot in dem See in dem ich angeln wollte und viele andere während der  Badesaison (15.5 bis 15.9) verboten ist, nicht mal Bellyboote sind  erlaubt.


Das gilt ja wohl auch für die Vereinsmitglieder und du hälst das selbstverständlich für eine Schikane gegen Gastangler!



> Dazu kommen Einschränkungen das man nur 3 Fische/Tag mitnehmen darf.


Dies ist in vielen Vereinen inzwischen Regel und gilt wahrscheinlich auch ebenso für die Mitglieder (die haben diese Regel schließlich auch gemacht)



> An sich lasse ich zu 95% alles frei,


Na also, dann dürfte dich die Entnahmebegrenzung auch nicht stören!



> aber wenn man paar Barsche mal mitnehmen will zum essen, dann ist bei 3 kleinen Burschen Schluss.


Ich kenne keinen Verein,wo Barsche einer Fangbegrenzung unterliegen!



> Sind die Vereine bei euch ebenfalls so gestrickt, oder habe ich einfach nur Pech in meiner Gegend?


Ich hatte früher mal ähnliche Vorbehalte und eine negative Einstellung Vereinen gegenüber,wie du.Inzwischen bin ich froh in einem Verein zu sein,wo ich erstens sehr kostengünstig ein Top-gewässer befischen kann und dies zweitens sogar mit relativ großen Freiheiten!
So ist z.B. Bootsangeln gestattet, keine Fangbegrenzung, obwohl eigentlich nach BW-Fischereiverordnung Nachtangeln verboten ist,wird dies trotzdem tolleriert!Und dies für Mitglieder und Gäste gleicherart!

Jürgen


----------



## evader (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

In der Badesesion darf niemand mit dem Boot angeln, Gastangler grundsätzlich gar nicht!

Wenn ich ehrlich bin nervt mich das am meisten... Du kannst dich ja nicht beschweren, weil die Punkte die mich stören bei euch erlaubt sind...


----------



## jkc (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

Moin, aus einer anderen Blickrichtung betrachtet, ermöglicht es der Verein wenigstens seinen Mitgliedern legaler Weise, wenn auch mit zeitlicher Einschränkung, vom Boot aus zu fischen...

Wäre es Dir lieber, wenn dort niemand vom Boot fischen dürfte?

Edit: Auf wievelen der restlichen 5% der Gewässer darfst Du denn vom Boot aus fischen?

Verstehe das Angebot des Vereins doch als solches.:m

Gewässerordnung würde ich vor Beitritt aber schon gerne sehen wollen...



Grüße JK


----------



## welsstipper (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

die gewässerverordnung müssen sie dir zeigen ... sogar als gastangler... du musst ja wissen was du darfst und was nicht !!!


----------



## drilling22 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

Das steht doch bestimmt auf der Gastkarte drauf. War bei mir auf jeden Fall immer so.


----------



## evader (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

In der Oberweser darf man vom Boot aus angeln jedoch nur an wenigen Stellen weil, wer hätte es gedacht, ebenfalls vom Verein fast alles gepachtet ist... Als Mitglied sollte es da weniger Eingeschränkt sein...

Ich wollte gerne die Verordnungen von allen Vereinsgewässern einsehen, bevor ich da beitrete... mir wurde mitgeteilt das es diese nirgend Online gäbe... weite Bezugsquellen wurden nicht genannt...

Was ich ausdrücken wollte ist, das ich es bedenklich finde, das Vereine sich wirklich alles unter den Nagel greifen und einen fast schon dazu nötigen mitzumachen... ohne Verein hat man das Nachsehen... macht man dann mit, so muss man sich wieder mit einer Fülle von Einschränkungen begnügen...

Denn Gewässer die keinem Verein angehören, haben an sich keine besonderen Einschränkungen... so entsteht zumindest auf den ersten Blick das Gefühl das der Verein an sich die Problematik bzw. Einschränkungen entstehen lässt...

Verstehe immer noch nicht wieso man nicht mit dem Bellyboot da angeln darf, es gibt einen abgegrenzten Badestrand und das fahren von Ruderbooten ist auch erlaubt nur das Angeln nicht... sieht für mich wie eine reine Schikane aus...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

Also das man als Gastangler weniger Rechte hat ist hier auch so. Die dürfen hier z. B. nicht senken oder bestimmte Wege zum Angelplatz befahren. Fangbegrenzungen haben wir auch. An einem See darf man zur Badesaison auch nur einen ganz kleinen Abschnitt beangeln und Boote etc sind hier in keinem Gewässer gestattet so viel ich weiss. Alles völlig "normal"

Werde auch in einen Verein gehen. Für mich ist das keine Einschränkung sondern ermöglicht es mir gewisse Vorteile zu genießen und auch an Gewässern angeln zu können, die für Gäste komplett gesperrt sind.


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

@evader
Schon mal daran gedacht das die Bootsbenutzung des Badesees vielleicht durch den Eigentümer im Pachtvertrag eingeschränkt sein könnte ?

Oder das man  Gäste als Bootsangler schlechter kontrollieren kann.


Zu viele Einschränkungen der persöhnlichen Freiheit ?
Wenn sich viele Menschen etwas teilen, suchen sie manchmal Reglungen um möglichst alle zu gleichen Teilen etwas zu nutzen können.
In Deinem Fall, sind sie sogar bereit Gäste daran teilhaben zu lassen.........müssen sie aber nicht.
Warum nun die eine oder andere Reglung Sinn ergeben könnte.....wissen nur Sie, oder auch nicht.

Mitglied in einer Gemeinschaft zu sein geht eben auf Kosten der Selbstverwirklichung.
Klingt nun nicht so, als wenn du Dier Gedanken machst was andere vielleicht denken.


----------



## sprogoe (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

warum sollten vereine dem gastangler die gleichen rechte einräumen wie ihren mitgliedern?
durch die aufnahmegebühr, mitgliedsbeiträge und die gebühren für die erlaubnisscheine fließen die gelder in die vereinskassen, aus denen die kosten für die pacht, die hege und pflege des gewässers, sowie des fischbestandes bestritten werden.
außerdem sind vereinsmitglieder über den verein bei der ausübung des angelsports versichert.

gruß siggi


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



evader schrieb:


> In der Oberweser darf man vom Boot aus angeln jedoch nur an wenigen Stellen weil, wer hätte es gedacht, ebenfalls vom Verein fast alles gepachtet ist... Als Mitglied sollte es da weniger Eingeschränkt sein...
> Für Gastangler gbt es keine Bootsbenutzung in der Pacht 4.
> Gastscheine nur noch gegen Nachweis einer Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein.
> 
> ...


Ich kenne Deinen See nicht.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

Es ist schon richtig,dass man so einige Sonderegelungen für Gastangler,oder auch Neumitglieder, nicht unbedingt verstehen muss!
Der Eindruck,dass manche gleicher als andere sind, drängt sich auf.
Allerdings wird auch niemand gezwungen eine Gastkarte zu kaufen, oder
auch Mitglied zu werden!
Ein Beispiel: ich habe letztes WE meinen "Angellehrling" im Verein angemeldet.
Der Bursche muss nun 250€ Einstand zahlen,plus die Gewässerkarte (40€).

Männliche Eingeborene (Ortsansässige) zahlen 50€ Aufnahmegebühr, Frauen und Jugendliche nichts. 
Auswärtige männliche Neu-Mitglieder 250€ und Frauen/Jugendliche 25€!

Gerechtigkeit ist anders!
Aber wie gesagt, es wird niemand gezwungen sich auf diese Bedingungen einzulassen.

Jürgen

P.S.:Jahreskarte 250€!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



evader schrieb:


> Was ich ausdrücken wollte ist, das ich es bedenklich finde, das Vereine sich wirklich alles unter den Nagel greifen und einen fast schon dazu nötigen mitzumachen... ohne Verein hat man das Nachsehen... macht man dann mit, so muss man sich wieder mit einer Fülle von Einschränkungen begnügen...



Solche Statements höre ich hier in der Gegend auch immer wieder und sie ärgern mich gewaltig.

Mein Verein hat etwas über 200 Mitglieder und einen jährlichen Finanzbedarf von ca. 45.000 €. Was meinst du wohl, wer den erarbeitet. Und da meine ich nicht nur Beitragszahlungen und Spenden, sondern:
- Befüttern der Aufzuchtweiher
- Mäharbeiten
- Abfischen
- Besatzmaßnahmen
- Durchführung Fischverkauf (schlachten zubereiten, verkaufen) bei Sommerfest und Weihnachtsmarkt 
- ...

Und dann kommt ein Tageskartenbesitzer daher und fragt, warum er zum Beispiel bei uns nicht mit Kunstköder fischen darf.

Einfache Antwort: Weil die Vereinsmitglieder den Laden am laufen halten! Und das macht viel Arbeit. Er darf gern eintreten und mitmachen.


----------



## sprogoe (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

@naturliebhaber

*du hast den nagel auf den kopf getroffen!*

gruß siggi


----------



## evader (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

Na es braucht sich niemand auf die Füße getreten zu fühlen... ich schildere nur mein Empfinden und bin an euren Meinungen interessiert sonst hätte ich mich hier nicht geäußert |wavey:

Mir geht es gar nicht dadrum das ich als Gastangler nicht die gleichen Rechte habe, sondern das ich sowohl als Mitglied und oder als Gast zuwenig Rechte habe.

Wie ich nun feststellen musste habe ich laut BERND einiges falsch verstanden, liegt auch vielleicht dadran das ich einige Mails schreiben musste um überhaupt eine "vernünftige" Antwort zu gewissen Sachen zu bekommen... telefonisch erreicht man da niemanden...

Es mag sein das Verein große finanzielle Lasten haben, ich sowie andere müssen nicht mitmachen... aber ich und andere haben auch nicht verlangt das ein Gewässer zu einem Vereins-Gewässer wird, nicht falsch verstehen!

Und weil mir die Regeln wie z. B. kein Boot oder Bellyboot auf dem Unisee, nicht zu sagen, werde ich mich aus dem Verein fern halten und ggf. mal ne Gastkarte holen wenn ich da vom Ufer angeln will... ärgerlich bleibt es trotzdem, weil das Gewässer quasi um die Ecke wäre...

Aber wie ich sagte es soll sich niemand auf die Füße getreten fühlen, das war auch nicht das Ziel dieses Themas, ich wollte nur mal gerne die andere Seite hören, aber genauen Grüne für die Gewässerordnungen wird mir kaum jemand hier liefern können...


----------



## Knispel (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

evader,

es gibt in den alten Bundesländern Vereine unter Gottes Himmel, die setzen sich über die Gemeingebrauchsverodrnung des Landes Bremen bzw. der Binnenfischereiverordnung von Niedersachsen und meinen ihr Standpukt ist immer Richtig. Wenn man denn etwas versucht zu ändern, wird man genötigt aus Vereinsgruppierungen auszutreten mit der Begründung : Du bist ein prädistiniertes Mitglied und darfst keine Anträge stellen ( Unisee wurde mir zähneknirschend zugestanden ) . Zu guter letzt wird man vor die Vereinsobereren zitiert : Wenn dir hier etwas nicht passt, kannst du ja austreten. Wenn man denn hier im AB etwas laut über bestimmte Vereine sagt, tauchen sofort irgentwelche bestimmte Leute aus dem besagten Verein auf ( ich meine nicht Bernd2000) und beschimpfen und beleidigen dich verbal aufs äußerste ... Darum koche ich seit einem Jahr mein eigenes Süppchen und lebe seit dem äußerst zufrieden.

Richtig @ Naturliebhaber und Sprogoe : Unser Gewässer und Unsere Fische ! Wie toll ist es beim DAV, ein Schein und du kannst überall Fischen ohne diesen ganzen Vereinsquatsch. Was macht ihr bloß, wenn es hier in den alten Bundesländern soetwas auch einmal kommt ?


----------



## jkc (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



evader schrieb:


> ... macht man dann mit, so muss man sich wieder mit einer Fülle von Einschränkungen begnügen...



Moin, ich nochmal: Die Frage ist, wie die Alternative aussehen würde!? 
Ich kann jetzt nur aus meinen Erfahrungen berichten, ich bin mir aber sicher, dass die Angelei an meiner Gewässerstrecke ohne den pachtenden Verein ganz anders aussehen würde, was z.B. Bootsangeln oder Zugang zu ansonsten gesperrten Uferteilen angeht. 
Jetzt sind wir Angler ja nicht grade der Öffentlichkeit / des Gesetzgebers Liebling, eher so gesellschaftliche Randgruppe; dementsprechend sehe / sähen auch die Regelungen zum beangeln der Gewässer aus. 
De facto z.B. kann ich als Kommune entweder die Aufgabe dafür zu sorgen, dass Badegäste im Sommer ungefährdet durch Angler baden können an einen Verein deligieren oder auch einfach das Angeln an diesem See Verbieten. 

Natürlich haben auch wir im Verein Regelungen für Gastangler, die eine Vereinsmittgliedschaft attraktiver machen sollen; diese aber auch gemessen an der Nachfrage nach Tageskarten - verstehe ich auch, ein gebundenes Vereinsmittglied, dass dann im Idealfall sogar soziale Kontakte knüpft und sich mit Arbeitskraft und Angagement einbringt, stärkt den Verein besser als ein Gastangler, selbst wenn beide den gleichen Betrag durch Ihre Gewässerkarten in die Kasse des Vereins spülen sollten...


Ein guter Verein wird mit Sicherheit immer versuchen, die Restriktionen für die Angler so gering wie möglich zu halten, aber auch dafür sorgen, dass diese Möglickeiten dann der Gemeinschaft erhalten bleiben und nicht von einigen "über-die- Stränge-Schlägern" riskiert, Bzw. aufs Spiel gesetzt werden. Klaro passiert es dabei auch, dass man unter Umständen auf einge Bedürfnisse zu Gunsten der Mehrheit verzichten muss.
Natürlich schließe ich damit aber nicht aus, dass es auch mehr als genug schlechte Vereine gibt.

Wie gesagt, betrachte das Angebot der Vereine doch als solches. Wenn einem dieses nicht passen sollte, kann man natürlich den Kopf in den Sand stecken; oder man wird Mitglied angagiert sich und rollt das Feld von hinten auf.:vik:

Leistungsbereite Mitglieder werden bei den Vereinen meist händeringend gesucht...

Grüße JK


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Richtig @ Naturliebhaber und Sprogoe : Unser Gewässer und Unsere Fische ! Wie toll ist es beim DAV, ein Schein und du kannst überall Fischen ohne diesen ganzen Vereinsquatsch. Was macht ihr bloß, wenn es hier in den alten Bundesländern soetwas auch einmal kommt ?


 
Da wir die beschriebenen Arbeiten ja nicht zum Spass machen, stellt sich mir die Frage, wer die dann an den DAV-Gewässern durchführt. Und woher kommt das Geld für Pacht, Besatz etc. ?

Ich kenne einige DAV-Gewässer, die sich entweder in dünn besiedelten Gebieten befinden oder einen erbarmenswerten Bestand haben (oder auch beides). Tauschen möchte ich mit meinen Vereinsgewässern eher nicht (bin aber auch Kochtopfangler #h)


----------



## evader (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

*jkc* Das klingt ja sehr einleuchtend was du von dir gibst.

*Knispel* Das wiederum klingt wirklich grausam! Da fragt man sich, wieso es solche Reaktionen gibt und wovor man/die "Angst" hat/haben wenn man die "Querschläger" versucht sofort aus dem Verein zu verbannen...


----------



## spodsbjerg (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Solche Statements höre ich hier in der Gegend auch immer wieder und sie ärgern mich gewaltig.
> 
> Mein Verein hat etwas über 200 Mitglieder und einen jährlichen Finanzbedarf von ca. 45.000 €. Was meinst du wohl, wer den erarbeitet. Und da meine ich nicht nur Beitragszahlungen und Spenden, sondern:
> - Befüttern der Aufzuchtweiher
> ...


Endlich ein vernünftiger Post der mir aus der Seele spricht #6!! Und wenn er im Verein ist kann er einen Antrag auf  Änderung stellen ( wenn nicht von vornherein vom Verpächter ausgeschlossen). :q


----------



## spodsbjerg (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



Knispel schrieb:


> evader,
> 
> es gibt in den alten Bundesländern Vereine unter Gottes Himmel, die setzen sich über die Gemeingebrauchsverodrnung des Landes Bremen bzw. der Binnenfischereiverordnung von Niedersachsen und meinen ihr Standpukt ist immer Richtig. Wenn man denn etwas versucht zu ändern, wird man genötigt aus Vereinsgruppierungen auszutreten mit der Begründung : Du bist ein prädistiniertes Mitglied und darfst keine Anträge stellen ( Unisee wurde mir zähneknirschend zugestanden ) . Zu guter letzt wird man vor die Vereinsobereren zitiert : Wenn dir hier etwas nicht passt, kannst du ja austreten. Wenn man denn hier im AB etwas laut über bestimmte Vereine sagt, tauchen sofort irgentwelche bestimmte Leute aus dem besagten Verein auf ( ich meine nicht Bernd2000) und beschimpfen und beleidigen dich verbal aufs äußerste ... Darum koche ich seit einem Jahr mein eigenes Süppchen und lebe seit dem äußerst zufrieden.
> 
> ...


----------



## evader (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Solche Statements höre ich hier in der Gegend auch immer wieder und sie ärgern mich gewaltig.
> 
> Mein Verein hat etwas über 200 Mitglieder und einen jährlichen Finanzbedarf von ca. 45.000 €. Was meinst du wohl, wer den erarbeitet. Und da meine ich nicht nur Beitragszahlungen und Spenden, sondern:
> - Befüttern der Aufzuchtweiher
> ...



Habe nirgend wo geschrieben, das ich als Gastangler zu wenige Rechte habe. Ich habe erwähnt das es ein Gewässer gibt wo das Fischen mit Kunstköder bzw. das fischen auf Raufbisch verboten ist, für alle! Egal ob Gast oder Mitglied... soweit ich gelesen habe, soll die Gefahr zu groß sein Spaziergänger beim Auswerfen zu treffen... |kopfkrat

Meine Aussage war: das ich es so empfinde, das ich als Gast und oder als Mitglied zuwenige Rechte hätte... und ich daher mit beidem nicht glücklich bin/währe...


----------



## spodsbjerg (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

Meine Aussage war: das ich es so empfinde, das ich als Gast und oder als Mitglied zuwenige Rechte hätte... und ich daher mit beidem nicht glücklich bin/währe...[/QUOTE]

Nochmal!!! Das du als Gast weniger Rechte hast aus bestimmten und in den Posts schon genannten Gründen sollte wohl klar sein. Wenn du Mitglied bist liegt es oft an den Mitgliedern, die bestimmte Sachen halt per Mehrheitsbeschluß durchsetzen Wir leben nun einmal in einer Demokratie, in der du selbst mitbestimmen kannst. 
Es gibt aber manchmal eben auch Einschränkungen die vom Verpächter aus vorgeschrieben sind, an denen man nun einmal nichts machen kann wenn es so im Pachtvertag steht.
Nun zum Thema warum immer Vereine an einem Gewässer sind. Was meinst du was einem Besitzer eines Gewässers lieber ist; ein Gastangler der durch die Botanik läuft, keinen Fisch fängt, eventuell noch seinen Müll liegen lässt (was nun einmal nicht alzu selten vorkommt) und sich hinterher noch beschwert, das kein Fisch da wäre oder ein Verein,  der sich um das Gewässer bemüht und Anfang des Jahres zum Teil hohe Pachten bezahlt. Was meinst Du. Damit hat sich deine Frage doch glaube ich erledigt....oder????


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



evader schrieb:


> Habe nirgend wo geschrieben, das ich als Gastangler zu wenige Rechte habe. Ich habe erwähnt das es ein Gewässer gibt wo das Fischen mit Kunstköder bzw. das fischen auf Raufbisch verboten ist, für alle! Egal ob Gast oder Mitglied... soweit ich gelesen habe, soll die Gefahr zu groß sein Spaziergänger beim Auswerfen zu treffen... |kopfkrat
> 
> Meine Aussage war: das ich es so empfinde, das ich als Gast und oder als Mitglied zuwenige Rechte hätte... und ich daher mit beidem nicht glücklich bin/währe...



Ich weiß nicht, wie im betreffenden Bundesland die Regelungen sind, aber schau mal hier, warum z.B. Kunstköder über eine Zeitraum hin verboten werden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255677
|wavey:

Ich kenne auch Vereine, wo bestimmte Weiher >5ha jahrelang als Aufzuchtweiher deklariert werden, man aber ganz bewusst ein Dutzend Karpfen drin abwachsen lässt, bevor man sie wieder zum beangeln freigibt.

Meistens denken sich die Vereine was bei ihren Festlegungen.
Die meisten Vorstände handeln im Sinne ihrer Mitglieder.


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

Mal eine andere Frage bei uns im Verein ist es nicht festgelegt was ein Wetterschutz und ein Zelt ist #d Habe da schon mit deviesen Aufsehern muntere Unterhaltungen gehabt |uhoh: Bei einer Nachfrage im Verein konnte mir niemand sagen wo das eine aufhört und das andere anfängt #c Wie ist das bei euch ? #h


----------



## Dunraven (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

Schau mal bei Wikipedia, da steht unter Zelten der Hinweis auf Camping und da ist laut Wikipedia die Definition:  





> Der Begriff _Camping_ umfasst eine sehr breite Spanne von  Aktivitäten. Ihnen allen ist gemeinsam, *nicht in Gebäuden zu  übernachten, sondern die Zeit in der freien Natur* oder auf - möglichst  naturnahen - für das Campen vorgesehenen Einrichtungen zu verbringen.  *Der Begriff Campen umschließt *Survival-Touren,  bei denen vielfach nur eine geringe Überlebensausrüstung oder *gar nur  die am Körper befindliche Kleidung mitgeführt wird*, einfaches Zelten in  der freien Natur, bei dem der Camper nur einfache Hilfsgegenstände wie  ein Zelt, einen Schlafsack, Kochgeschirr und einfache Werkzeuge wie Taschenmesser  und ähnliche Dinge nutzt bis hin zum Aufenthalt mit hochkomfortablen  Wohnwagen oder Wohnmobilen auf nicht weniger komfortablen  Campingplätzen.


Wenn also nichts festgelegt ist, dann wird es schon kniffelig. Und oft ist halt nichts festgelegt, außer ein Verbot vom wilden Zelten oder Camping. 

Eine der häufigsten Festlegungen die ich aus dem Bereich Angeln kenne (also wenn ein verein das genauer definiert hat) ist das ein Boden den Unterschied macht. Sprich Schirmzelt ohne Boden, BW Zelt, ect. sind kein Zelt/Camping, und gibt es einen Boden, dann ist es Camping/Zelten. Aber wie Wiki schon zeigt, eine greifbare Definition gibt es nicht wenn Dein Verein nichts festgelegt hat. Denn laut Wikipedia ist selbst das Übernachten beim Nachtangeln schon camping, egal ob mit Zelt/Schirm/Stuhl oder gar nur mit den normalen Klamotten an und sonst nichts. Also kein Wunder das keiner Dir etwas genaues sagen kann.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Wikipedia, da steht unter Zelten der Hinweis auf Camping und da ist laut Wikipedia die Definition:  Wenn also nichts festgelegt ist, dann wird es schon kniffelig. Und oft ist halt nichts festgelegt, außer ein Verbot vom wilden Zelten oder Camping.
> 
> Eine der häufigsten Festlegungen die ich aus dem Bereich Angeln kenne (also wenn ein verein das genauer definiert hat) ist das ein Boden den Unterschied macht. Sprich Schirmzelt ohne Boden, BW Zelt, ect. sind kein Zelt/Camping, und gibt es einen Boden, dann ist es Camping/Zelten. Aber wie Wiki schon zeigt, eine greifbare Definition gibt es nicht wenn Dein Verein nichts festgelegt hat. Denn laut Wikipedia ist selbst das Übernachten beim Nachtangeln schon camping, egal ob mit Zelt/Schirm/Stuhl oder gar nur mit den normalen Klamotten an und sonst nichts. Also kein Wunder das keiner Dir etwas genaues sagen kann.




Naja, Wiki kann da viel erzählen.
Interessant ist nur die rechtsstaatliche Defintion.
Keiner verbietet das Übernachten in der freien Natur.
Nur sollte man es sich nicht allzu gemütlich einrichten.

Die Boden- Definition ist auch sehr schwammig.
Nimmste nen Zelt und schneideste den Boden raus ist es dennoch ein Zelt.
Und stellste nen Gasbrenner daneben, richtest dich häuslich ein wird es auch als Campen definiert.


----------



## sprogoe (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



Katzenwelsjäger schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage bei uns im Verein ist es nicht festgelegt was ein Wetterschutz und ein Zelt ist #d Habe da schon mit deviesen Aufsehern muntere Unterhaltungen gehabt |uhoh: Bei einer Nachfrage im Verein konnte mir niemand sagen wo das eine aufhört und das andere anfängt #c Wie ist das bei euch ? #h




hat das "Ding" einen Boden, ist es ein Zelt; ohne Boden ein Wetterschutz. 

gruß Siggi


----------



## Sharpo (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



sprogoe schrieb:


> hat das "Ding" einen Boden, ist es ein Zelt; ohne Boden ein Wetterschutz.
> 
> gruß Siggi



Quatsch.

Es gibt grosse Familienzelte die keinen Boden haben.

Auch die Mannschaftszelte vom DRK etc. sind Zelte.

Im übrigen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=31297

Bericht 57 ist da ganz interessant.


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

Hallo danke für die schnellen Antworten |wavey: Oh man ist schon nicht leicht  Und der 57er Beitrag läßt einen schon überlegen |kopfkrat


----------



## Dunraven (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naja, Wiki kann da viel erzählen.
> Interessant ist nur die rechtsstaatliche Defintion.



Lass doch bitte das blöde zitieren weg wenn Du genau unter den post schreibst. Das macht die Seiten nur unnötig lang. Zitieren macht nur Sinn wenn man auf einzelne Punkte eingehen möchte, oder wenn es schon weiter oben steht. Aber alles zu zitieren was über Deinem Post steht ist einfach nur unangenehm für die Übersicht. 

Wenn Du eine rechtsstaatliche Defintion hast, nur her damit. Bericht 57 macht ja auch klar das es sowas wohl nicht gibt, unterstützt also meine Aussage das es nicht so pauschal zu beantworten ist. Und Wiki ist allgemein anerkannt. Soll laut test sogar zutreffender sein als bekannte und etablierte Werke wie der Brockhaus.

Und die rechtsstaatliche Defintion ist auch recht egal wenn es nicht der Staat bestraft sondern der Verein. Ob man da für 20-50 Euro Strafe dann wirklich einen deutlich teureren Anwalt, plus evt. Urlaub für Gerichtstermine, opfern möchte um gegen die Entscheidung des Vereins anzugehen, das bezweifele ich. 

Das der Boden schwammig ist ist mir auch klar, ich habe ja auch nur gesagt das viele Vereine, die es definiert haben, das halt so schriftlich definiert haben. Ein Anhaltspunkt, mehr nicht, aber er wollte ja wissen wie es anderswo aussieht.


----------



## antonio (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Und die rechtsstaatliche Defintion ist auch recht egal wenn es nicht der Staat bestraft sondern der Verein. Ob man da für 20-50 Euro Strafe dann wirklich einen deutlich teureren Anwalt, plus evt. Urlaub für Gerichtstermine, opfern möchte um gegen die Entscheidung des Vereins anzugehen, das bezweifele ich.
> 
> was der verein macht ist unerheblich im vorliegenden fall.
> er hat hierzu klare regeln aufzustellen wenn er denn will und wenn die nicht klar sind , wirds für den verein auch schwer mit ner durchsetzung einer strafe werden.
> ...



antonio


----------



## evader (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

Ein weiteres Beispiel wie man sich das Leben unnötig schwer machen kann... Was spricht dagegen wenn jemand mit 2-3 Kollegen, 1-2 Nächte am Wasser verbringt, sofern kein Müll hinterlassen wird?

Umso mehr ich mich mit dem Thema Verein beschäftige umso weniger Lust bekomme ich dadrauf. Ich persönlich bekomme immer mehr den Eindruck, das die Regelungen in Vereinen bzw. für die Gewässer von älteren paranoiden Herren geschaffen werden, die permanent Angst haben, man würde den See mit einem Boot & Echolot leer räumen, oder durch das Ansitzen in 1-2 Tagen... 

Habe mich nun mit einigen Leuten unterhalten, teils hier und teils in meiner Umgebung, auch habe ich mir die kleineren Vereine angeschaut und deren Gewässer und Regeln, da wiederholt sich das Spiel teils immer wieder...

Ich möchte niemanden persönlich angreifen, aber diese Meinung bzw. mein Empfinden kristallisiert sich immer mehr.


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

Da wo ich angel steht geschrieben das nur Zelte/Schirme..... erlaubt sind die für Angler konzepiert wurden wie Karpfen Zelte..etc.

Also erlaubt ist alles was mit Angelzelten/Schirmen/Überwurf...usw. zu tun hat,auch mit Plane als Boden,Ground Sheet oder so ähnlich heißt das  
|wavey:


----------



## snofla (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



Katzenwelsjäger schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage bei uns im Verein ist es nicht festgelegt was ein Wetterschutz und ein Zelt ist #d Habe da schon mit deviesen Aufsehern muntere Unterhaltungen gehabt |uhoh: Bei einer Nachfrage im Verein konnte mir niemand sagen wo das eine aufhört und das andere anfängt #c Wie ist das bei euch ? #h



ist es euer Gewässer??, oder gehört es der Stadt und ihr habt nur das Fischereirecht..........

Wenns der Stadt gehört ist sowas über den jeweiligen Kreis/ die Stadt geregelt.....


----------



## Dunraven (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



antonio schrieb:


> antonio


Im Vorliegenden Fall geht es um den Verein, und nicht um eine Behörde. In dem von sharpo verlinkten Fall mag es anders sein, aber hier eben nicht. Ich habe ja auch extra gesagt das es egal ist wenn es NICHT der Staat bestraft, sondern der Verein, weil eben er ein Verbot dazu in seiner Gewässerordnung hat. Und so schwer wird das durchsetzen der Strafe nicht, da der Verein ja am Ende entscheidet wem er eine Angelerlaubnis gibt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



evader schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Beispiel wie man sich das Leben unnötig schwer machen kann... Was spricht dagegen wenn jemand mit 2-3 Kollegen, 1-2 Nächte am Wasser verbringt, sofern kein Müll hinterlassen wird?
> 
> Umso mehr ich mich mit dem Thema Verein beschäftige umso weniger Lust bekomme ich dadrauf. Ich persönlich bekomme immer mehr den Eindruck, das die Regelungen in Vereinen bzw. für die Gewässer von älteren paranoiden Herren geschaffen werden, die permanent Angst haben, man würde den See mit einem Boot & Echolot leer räumen, oder durch das Ansitzen in 1-2 Tagen...
> 
> ...




Das ganze ist noch ne Ecke schwieriger. 

Erst einmal ist die Art der Behausung wurscht, denn zuerst kommt die Frage was man in der Natur macht.

Das Lagern ist fast überall in freier Natur verboten. Es ist völlig wurscht, ob und welche Utensilien man dazu benutzt. Schon pennen auf nackter Erde zum Zweck der Übernachtung/Lagerung, ist im Prinzip nicht erlaubt.

Angler (wie auch Jäger) haben jedoch einen berechtigten Grund, sich nachts in der Natur aufzuhalten. Und das ist eben nicht das lagern, sondern die Ausübung der Angelei.

Hierbei kommt es darauf an, was man am Wasser macht. Hat man die Anglen nicht im Wasser, lagert man, also grundsätzlich verboten. Sind die Angeln im Wasser, angelt man, also erlaubt.

Jetzt kommt es noch darauf an, wie das Gebiet, in dem man angelt, eingestuft ist. Naturschutzgebiet, Landschaftsschutzgebiet, Privatgrund, Staatlicher Forst, etc.pp. 

Da gibt es jeweils unterschiedliche Regelungen, auch von Bundesland zu Bundesland.

Ein Anruf beim zuständigen Ordnungsamt oder Forstamt kann schlauer machen.

Eine pauschale Aussage gibt es nicht.


----------



## Lazarus (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Und so schwer wird das durchsetzen der Strafe nicht, da der Verein ja am Ende entscheidet wem er eine Angelerlaubnis gibt.


DER VEREIN - das sind Leute, die sich zusammengeschlossen haben, um etwas zu erreichen, dass jeder Einzelne für sich nicht geschafft hätte. Die Nörgler sollten das nicht aus den Augen verlieren! 

Wer es im Keuz hat, einen Weiher/Teich/See/Fluss selbst zu pachten, der kann Schalten und Walten wie er will. Wer das nicht kann (ich z.B.), der muss sich eben mit anderen zusammenraufen um gemeinsam das angestrebte Ziel zu verwirklichen.
Da ist dann eben Kompromissfähigkeit gefragt, das Leben ist kein Ponyhof.

Interessant ist, dass gerade diejenigen, die am wenigsten für die Gemeinschaft leisten, meistens am lautesten schimpfen.
Meine Erfahrung in meinem Verein, das mag wo anders anders sein. Ich glaub es bloß nicht.


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

:q





evader schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Beispiel wie man sich das Leben unnötig schwer machen kann... Was spricht dagegen wenn jemand mit 2-3 Kollegen, 1-2 Nächte am Wasser verbringt, sofern kein Müll hinterlassen wird?
> 
> Umso mehr ich mich mit dem Thema Verein beschäftige umso weniger Lust bekomme ich dadrauf. Ich persönlich bekomme immer mehr den Eindruck, das die Regelungen in Vereinen bzw. für die Gewässer von älteren paranoiden Herren geschaffen werden, die permanent Angst haben, man würde den See mit einem Boot & Echolot leer räumen, oder durch das Ansitzen in 1-2 Tagen...
> 
> ...


 

Hmm..Ich bin in der Region in 2 Vereinen.
Es stimmt Boote sind meist verboten, aber nicht von den Vereinen.

Nachtangeln ist dort überall erlaubt, Fischfinder ebenfalls.:q






Ich denke da verstehst du etwas falsch.
Das wilde Campen ist in Deutschland grundsätzlich verboten.
Selbst das angeln nachts, ist nicht in allen B.Ländern erlaubt.
Das findet sich aber auch in anderen Länder ,...in Spanien ist das meine ich z.b auch so.

Ok, auch in Deutschland gibt es Ausnahmen, z.B beim Wasserwandern.

Wer da aber mal 2-3 Tage durchangeln möchte hat sicher schon ein Problem.
Wer macht das ohne zu schlafen, ohne zu essen, oder in die Gegend zu schei...n.
Mag aber sein, das ist oft geduldet wird, auch wenn es verboten ist.
(Geduldet wird es ja auch oft, zu schafen und die Ruten unbeaufsichtigt im Wasser zu lassen.)

Wenn`s aber einen stört, bekommst Du Besuch und wirst wohl verschwinden müssen.
Wenn Du meinst es sei außerhalb der Vereine anders, probiere es aus wie lange dein Biwak z.B an der Schlachte stehen darf.

So nun zu Vereinen.
Je größer der Verein je wahrscheinlicher wird Er seinen Mitgliedern Regeln geben, da mit dort nicht auch andere Mitglieder verschwinden müssen.
Einige Schwarze Schafe reichen oft, um ein Gewässer zu verlieren oder mächtig Ärger zu haben.
Viele fallen halt nicht auf, oder werden nicht negativ betrachtet weil sie nicht stören.

Erstaunlich aber was einige so mit schleppen wenn es kalt ist.
Angelausrüstung, Schirmzelt, Futterboot, Schafsack und vieles mehr.....manchmal auch noch den Grill,Kochgeschir, Gaskocher,Heizung Stromerzeuger und Fehrnseher.
Dann wird`s zu schwer und schwupps wird über eine Wiese alles mit dem Auto ans Wasser gefahren.

:q Ich denke, nicht wenige nehmen Ihre Angeln zum Campen mit, wenn es ans Wasser geht.:q



Ach so, Deutschland ist ja auch so etwas wie ein Verein.
Auch da, unheimlich viele Reglungen.


----------



## olaf70 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



Lazarus schrieb:


> DER VEREIN - das sind Leute, die sich zusammengeschlossen haben, um etwas zu erreichen, dass jeder Einzelne für sich nicht geschafft hätte. Die Nörgler sollten das nicht aus den Augen verlieren! ...
> ...Interessant ist, dass gerade diejenigen, die am wenigsten für die Gemeinschaft leisten, meistens am lautesten schimpfen.
> Meine Erfahrung in meinem Verein, das mag wo anders anders sein. Ich glaub es bloß nicht.



Genau meine Erfahrung, übrigens in jedem Verein, nicht nur bei Anglern.

Zudem sollte man bedenken, daß die meisten Einschränkungen und Verbote (fast) immer einen Anlaß hatten und nicht aus reiner Gehässigkeit verhängt wurden. Das ist für die Angler, die sich korrekt verhalten natürlich ärgerlich, aber ein paar schwarze Schafe können vieles versauen.


----------



## evader (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

Bernd:

Ich wurde von jemanden der sich damit beschäftigt hat, informiert, das das Land Bremen nahe zu nirgend wo das angeln vom Boot verbietet.

Nehmen wir mal 2 Vereine und 2 bekannte Seen hier in Bremen: Unisee (SFV) und Wallerfeldmarksee (Tura). Beide sind recht groß, haben einen abgegrenzten Badebereich und gegenüber eine Stelle zum einlassen von Booten. Auch werden beide Seen mit Booten befahren von Bürgern zum Spaß. Wer vom Boot angelt, der hängt selten am Ufer, sondern mehr in der Mitte und braucht keine weiten Würfe machen, somit behindert und gefährdet man niemanden!

Aber das ist nun mal Deutschland, alles braucht Regeln bis ins kleinste Details weil, irgend etwas ggf. irgend wann ausarten könnte und daher schränkt man alles von vorne ein um sich später keine Gedanken machen zu müssen, wer anders denkt, ist dann einfach nur ein "Nörgler"...

Ich war in einigen anderen Ländern unterwegs, dort gab es teils gefühlte 70% weniger Regelungen (oder wurden teils nicht beachtet), doch die Menschen waren stressfreier und kamen besser mit einander klar, ohne Anwalt und Papierkrieg...


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



evader schrieb:


> Bernd:
> 
> Ich wurde von jemanden der sich damit beschäftigt hat, informiert, das das Land Bremen nahe zu nirgend wo das angeln vom Boot verbietet.
> 
> Nehmen wir mal 2 Vereine und 2 bekannte Seen hier in Bremen: Unisee (SFV) und Wallerfeldmarksee (Tura). Beide sind recht groß, haben einen abgegrenzten Badebereich und gegenüber eine Stelle zum einlassen von Booten. Auch werden beide Seen mit Booten befahren von Bürgern zum Spaß. Wer vom Boot angelt, der hängt selten am Ufer, sondern mehr in der Mitte und braucht keine weiten Würfe machen, somit behindert und gefährdet


 
Da ich beide Gewässer nur flüchtig kenne, kann ich da keine klare Aussage machen.
( Für die Leser aber die diese Seen gar nicht kennen: Baggerseen die dicht am Stadtkern Bremens liegen.
Ganz viele Badeseen hat Bremen ja nicht und so zentrall, gar keine)

Den Uni See teilen sich Angler, Fkk, Taucher, Surfer, Boote und verdammt viele Badegäste.
Ein riesen :q See von wenigen ha. 

Würdest Du zum Beispiel Mitglied in einem Verein der Pacht 4 sein z.B dem Verein der auch den Unisee hat, hättest Du die Möglichkeit auf etwa 1000 ha mit dem Boot zu fischen.
Ich vermute auf der Wümme + Nebenarme ist das z.T auch möglich  ?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Einfache Antwort: Weil die Vereinsmitglieder den Laden am laufen halten! Und das macht viel Arbeit. Er darf gern eintreten und mitmachen.



Richtig, genauso so sehe ich das auch!

In einem Verein wo ich Mitglied bin, bekommt noch nicht mal jedes Mitglied einen Erlaubnisschein für das Vereinsgewässer weil die Behörden diese auf 25st/Jahr begrenzt haben weil der See in einem Trinkwasserschutzgebiet liegt.

In einem anderen darfst du als Gastangler nur mit einem Jahresschein auf Raubfisch angeln und nur als Vereinsmitglied vom Boot aus fischen - und ebenfalls als Vereinsmitglied nutzbar: die Fliegenfischerstrecke


----------



## Snapperfreund (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



evader schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber das ist nun mal Deutschland, alles braucht Regeln bis ins kleinste Details weil, irgend etwas ggf. irgend wann ausarten könnte und daher schränkt man alles von vorne ein um sich später keine Gedanken machen zu müssen, wer anders denkt, ist dann einfach nur ein "Nörgler"...
> 
> Ich war in einigen anderen Ländern unterwegs, dort gab es teils gefühlte 70% weniger Regelungen (oder wurden teils nicht beachtet), doch die Menschen waren stressfreier und kamen besser mit einander klar, ohne Anwalt und Papierkrieg...



Ok, nehmen wir mal an, dass wir hier in Deutschland keine Regeln hätten. Angeln als Jedermannsrecht, aller Gewässer sind offen und wer will, hält seine Rute hinein.

Was glaubst Du, was man da noch fangen würde? Besatzmaßnahmen? Von wem und warum? 

Ich war auch in einigen Ländern unterwegs. Unter diesem Link findest Du die Regeln einer Region eines dieser Länder. Äh, willst Du ernsthaft behaupten, dass dies weniger Regeln sind, als wir in Deutschland haben?

Ich bin der Letzte, der behauptet, dass alle deutschen Regeln Sinn machen. Aber der pauschalen Behauptung, dass es überall besser ist als hier, kann ich nicht zustimmen. Ja, es ist definitiv einfacher, im Ausland legal ans Wasser zu kommen. Fischereischein muss man nicht in vielen Ländern machen, Lizenz kaufen reicht. Aber deswegen sind nicht weniger Regeln zu beachten. Und die Strafen bei Verstößen sind auch ganz schön heftig.

Wie wäre wohl der Zustand eines Gewässers, wenn sich kein Verein darum kümmern würde? Von der Vorstellung, dass sich auf natürliche Weise ein stabiler Fischbestand halten könnte, müssen wir uns hier in Deutschland wohl leider verabschieden. Klar, die großen Flüsse und Seen hätten vielleicht noch Fischbestand. Aber wie lange wäre das bei einem typischen Vereinsgewässer der Fall?

Man sollte schon bedenken, dass in einem Verein die Leute ehrenamtlich tätig sind. Klar, es mag welche geben, die  über "Vereinsmeierei" persönliche Probleme und Defizite kompensieren.  Trotzdem bleibt die Tatsache bestehen, dass ein Verein eben kein Forellenpuffbetreiber ist, der aus wirtschaftlichen Interessen ein Gewässer bewirtschaftet.

Da dies nun einmal so ist, ist es m.E. auch berechtigt, dass Vereinsangeler gegenüber Gastanglern Vorteile geniessen. Finanzieller Art sind diese, zumindest bei dem Verein, dem ich nach 47 vereinslosen Jahren jetzt beigetreten bin, sicher nicht. Gastkarten kämen mich, wenn ich meine tatsächlichen "Gewässerzeiten" betrachte, bestimmt billiger. Finanziell gesehen fahre ich vielleicht nach 7-8 Jahren günstiger, vorher nicht. 

Ich kann Deine Einstellung verstehen, hatte lange Zeit die selbe, aber ich kann sie nicht mehr teilen. Es wäre ja auch langweilig, wenn wir alle die gleiche Meinung hätten. Was gäbe es dann noch zu diskutieren. 

In diesem Sinne....

Viele Grüsse & Petri Heil

Schnappi

PS. Für mich als Vereinsmitglied gelten die gleichen Regeln wie für Gastangler. Gewässerordnung = Gewässerordnung. Ausnahme ist das Nachtangeln, aber selbst das ist dem Gastangler erlaubt, sofern er zwei Tagelkarten löst.


----------



## evader (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

Richtig z. B. in Kroatien auf Pag brauchte man nur eine Lizens erwerben, an Fisch mangelt es da nicht 

Da viele der Meinung sind, das ohne Vereine ein Gewässer nicht "funktionieren" kann bzw, bestehen mit seinem Bestand, habe ich ein schönes Beispiel...

Es gibt bei uns ein großes Unternehmen das einen Löschteich hat, normalerweise darf man das Gelände nicht betreten, da aber dort  öfter Leute angeln gehen (sehe es von der Autobahn beim vorbei fahren), weiß ich das dort Regelmäßig geangelt wird und auch entnommen(hören sagen)!

Der Teich ist nicht groß (grobe Einschätzung), gerade mal 40-50m lang und vielleicht 25-30m breit. Dort hat mit Sicherheit niemand Besatz betrieben und oder tut dieses. Ich gebe zu das ich auch ein mal mich vom Kollegen besabeln lassen habe dort mit zu kommen, zum angeln. Ich war überrascht ich habe in 2,5 Stunden 2X 70er Hechte gefangen und einige Barsche, dabei war scheinbar sehr viel Barsch im Gewässer da man sie leider teils quer hackte!

Dagegen soll mir nun jemand erzählen das z. B. der Unisee mit ca. 30 Hektar ohne den Maßnahmen eines Vereines, langfristig fischleer wäre!? also bitte!

Was mir auf den Kecks geht, sind die ganzen Verbote und Einschränkungen die von Vereinen und teils auch vom Staat ausgehen... Nachtangeln ist bei uns erlaubt, aber scheinbar woanders immer seltener... die Begründungen sind dafür so lächerlich, das man es kaum glauben mag!

Surfer dürfen mit max. Speed für den See sausen und ggf. einen Badegast umsäbeln, aber mit einem Bellyboot die bewachsenen Ufer beangeln darf ich nicht... |bigeyes


----------



## spodsbjerg (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

#d Wenn dir hier alles auf den Keks geht dann frage ich mich, warum du nicht im Ausland angelst?? Wenn du schon einen Post für richtig befindest dann solltest du dir diesen vielleicht mehrmals durchlesen, damit du diesen auch verstehst!!#q
Rubberduck schreibt doch ganz klar, das es wahrscheinlich ist, das es mehr Beschränkungen geben könnte. Pachte doch einfach selbst ein Gewässer und bewirtschafte es. Aber nein.......ist dem Herrn wahrscheinlich zuviel Arbeit. Lieber andere arbeiten lassen und dann selbst die Früchte ernten. Solche Leute wie du einer bist, gehen mir einfach nur tierisch auf den S....!!:r Habe fertig!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jose (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> #d Wenn dir hier alles auf den Keks geht dann frage ich mich, warum du nicht im Ausland angelst?? Wenn du schon einen Post für richtig befindest dann solltest du dir diesen vielleicht mehrmals durchlesen, damit du diesen auch verstehst!!#q
> Rubberduck schreibt doch ganz klar, das es wahrscheinlich ist, das es mehr Beschränkungen geben könnte. Pachte doch einfach selbst ein Gewässer und bewirtschafte es. Aber nein.......ist dem Herrn wahrscheinlich zuviel Arbeit. Lieber andere arbeiten lassen und dann selbst die Früchte ernten. Solche Leute wie du einer bist, gehen mir einfach nur tierisch auf den S....!!:r Habe fertig!!!!!!!!!!




sehr ausgewogene antwort  - und noch nicht mal neu:
hieß es doch früher immer schon qualifiziert: 
"wenns dir hier nicht passt, dann geh doch nach drüben".

der rest ist auch so, dass ich mich in deinem verein sicher nicht wohlfühlen könnte  -  aber nicht der regeln wegen.


----------



## spodsbjerg (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

OT:
Och ne Jose!!!! Nicht schon wieder die alte Ost/West Kacke.
Wieviel User sollen es ihm denn noch erklären??? Er will es doch anscheinend nicht verstehen.#c


----------



## Jose (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> OT:
> Och ne Jose!!!! Nicht schon wieder die alte Ost/West Kacke.
> Wieviel User sollen es ihm denn noch erklären??? Er will es doch anscheinend nicht verstehen.#c




smile, ist eigentlich eine West-West-ost-kacke.
überwundene "argumentations"schiene dachte ich, steckt als prinzip aber wohl tiefer drin als gedacht und genereller als O/W. schade, so kann man 'verbindendes' nie finden.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

Wenn Ihr es schon mit O\W vergleicht.
Der T.E erscheint mit wie ein DDR Genosse der berichtet wie schlecht es die Menschen doch im Westen haben.  

Ja man kann in Bremen teilweise frei fischen.
(frei bedeutet nicht umsonst)
Zum Eigenbdarf mit 2.Ruten,an meist völlig ausgebauten Wasserstraßen.
Steinschüttung, Spundwände und etliche Einschränkungen z.B des Bootsangeln in der Seewasserstraße.

Rings herum sitzen die Vereine, in Wallgräben, Altarmen oder viel natürlicheren Gewässern.
(z.T Regionen die Wanderer nicht durchqueren dürfen)

Diese Angler dürfen teilweise gar mehr.
Meist 3 Ruten, teilweise ohne Begrenzung.
Eine der "bösen" selbst auferlegten Einschrenkungen ist sicher die Verlängerung der Schonzeit der Raubfische.
Der freie Angler kann da die Zander meist erfolgreicher vom Nest zaubern.
Ne weitere Gemeinheit der Vereine ist das sie recht viele Kontrollen am Wasser machen, ob Reglungen und Gesetze auch befolgt werden.
Anarchie wenn eine Mehrheit, von einem Einzelnen verlangt, das Ihre Regeln beachtet werden.


----------



## evader (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> #d Wenn dir hier alles auf den Keks geht dann frage ich mich, warum du nicht im Ausland angelst?? Wenn du schon einen Post für richtig befindest dann solltest du dir diesen vielleicht mehrmals durchlesen, damit du diesen auch verstehst!!#q
> Rubberduck schreibt doch ganz klar, das es wahrscheinlich ist, das es mehr Beschränkungen geben könnte. Pachte doch einfach selbst ein Gewässer und bewirtschafte es. Aber nein.......ist dem Herrn wahrscheinlich zuviel Arbeit. Lieber andere arbeiten lassen und dann selbst die Früchte ernten. Solche Leute wie du einer bist, gehen mir einfach nur tierisch auf den S....!!:r Habe fertig!!!!!!!!!!



Bitte nicht schmollen und weinen #6 Wenn einem die Argumente aus gehen, bleiben wohl nur pauschal Gebluber...

Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunt wie die meisten Vereinsmitglieder denken... als "neuer" würde man sich ins eingemachte legen und die anderen arbeiten lassen... #q Wenn man so denkt, sollte man ein Aufnahmestop verhängen, weil sonst jedes neue Mitglied die anderen "machen lassen hat"... als wenn man keine Beiträge zahlen würde und somit dazu beitragen würde den Verein am Leben zu halten und ihn dadurch wachsen lassen würde...

*BERND2000*

Na nun wollen wir es aber nicht so hindrehen das die "freien" Angler überwiegend die besseren Karten habe... Dem Freiem Angler steht die Weser, ein Stück kleiner Weser und ein Stück der Lesum zur Verfügung, die Vereine haben weit über 50 Gewässer unter der Hand. Das ich in der Weser mit 3 Ruten angeln dürfte wäre mir auch neu.

Was Vereine für die Angler tuen sieht man ja hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257100 Da hat wieder mal jemand Panik man würde durch schleppen bzw. Bootsangeln das Gewässer leer räumen |rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Man könnte sich durchaus vorstellen, dass statt der Vereine eine Institution zum Management der Fischerei die Bewirtschaftung auf professionellem Niveau übernimmt. Das könnte sogar eine deutliche Verbesserung des Zustands der Gewässer bedeuten. Das würde aber wohl auch das Ende des Besatzes mit gewissen Fischarten bedeuten. So eine Bewirtschaftung wird aber eher mehr als weniger Beschränkungen bringen.
> Wenn ein Vereinsgewässer den Befischungdruck durch die Mitglieder schon gerade noch erträgt, kann es für so ein Gewässer eben keine Gastkarten geben. Mitglieder hätten sicher kein Verständnis, wenn sie leer ausgehen während Nichtmitglieder Karten bekommen. Bei einem System ohne Vereine gäbe es eben eine bestimmte Anzahl von Lizenzen und wenn die ausverkauft sind, werden eben keine mehr ausgegeben.



Mein Reden.#6





evader schrieb:


> Bitte nicht schmollen und weinen #6 Wenn einem die Argumente aus gehen, bleiben wohl nur pauschal Gebluber...
> 
> Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunt wie die meisten Vereinsmitglieder denken... als "neuer" würde man sich ins eingemachte legen und die anderen arbeiten lassen... #q Wenn man so denkt, sollte man ein Aufnahmestop verhängen, weil sonst jedes neue Mitglied die anderen "machen lassen hat"... als wenn man keine Beiträge zahlen würde und somit dazu beitragen würde den Verein am Leben zu halten und ihn dadurch wachsen lassen würde...
> 
> ...



Das ist kein Verein, sondern ein Verband. Im Prinzip die einzige Alternative neben einer staatlichen Verwaltung, die es außer einem Verein noch gibt. 

Du vergisst, dass irgendjemand ja Fischereirechtinhaber für jedes Gewässer ist. Ganz gleich ob Verein, Verband, Berufsfischer oder der Staat.

Und derjenige bestimmt halt die Spielregeln. Das Verbände da nicht unbedingt besser sind als Vereine, konntest Du hier schon oft genug nachlesen. Dass man für Verbandsgewässer z.T. gar keine Erlaubnis bekommt, wenn man nicht Verandsmitglied ist, auch.


Also, welche realistsiche Alternative schlägst Du denn vor?


----------



## evader (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

Mir würde es mehr gefallen, wenn in ganz Deutschland alle Gewässer die nicht in privater Hand sind, durch den Staat geregelt werden. Man zahlt z. B. 100€ im Jahr und kann Deutschlandweit angeln ohne den ganzen Vereins/Verbands- Kram.

Das hätte in meinen Augen einige Vorteile. Als erstes wäre das Angeln Deutschlandweit und in der eigenen Umgebung deutlich transparenter und einfacher (keine Gastkarte, Scheine usw.)

Von den Gebühren könnten auch Besatzmaßnahmen finanziert werden und es gäbe einheitliche Regeln die nicht dadrauf basieren das die immer wieder kehrende Paranoia auftritt man würde durch ein Boot/Bellyboot & Echolot das Gewässer leer fegen... 

Wenn alles von einer einzigen Stelle gesteuert und bestimmt wäre, dann könnte man mit allen Anglern auch einen direkten Druck ausüben bei Gesetzen / Regelungen die unpassend wären... vielleicht würden dann auch Sprüche wie "Wenn es dir nicht passt dann..." oder "Du willst die anderen machen lassen..." der Vergangenheit angehören...

Das ist nur Grob formuliert, aber zu denken der Verein ist das "non plus ultra" und die Regelungen dürfe man keines Falls in Frage stellen, ist auch nicht förderlich.


----------



## antonio (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

ich glaube es hat niemand behauptet, daß ein verein das nonplusultra ist.
und irgend jemandem gehören alle gewässer, wenn nicht privat, dann den gemeinden, ländern bund etc.
um deine vorstellungen zu verwirklichen, müßte man viele enteignen.
also der bund müßte gemeinden bl etc enteignen.
ob du das hinbekommen wirst?
und verpachtet werden die gewässer durch die gemeinden etc an vereine usw, doch weil es die einfachste variante ist, mit dem gewässer an geld zu kommen.

antonio


----------



## Raubfisch (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

Aber es wäre schon toll wenn es wie in anderen ländern funktionieren würde. So wie z.b in holland, da ist es ja quasi für's ganze land wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. 

Letzten sommer in finnland war ich auch von der dortigen regelung begeistert. Bin in einen sogenannten R-kiosk und habe mir für die region Kemijärvi eine genehmigung besorgt. Einfach angeln ohne zu überlegen also hier darf ich, darf ich da vorne auch ect. 

Wie man das ganze dort zustande bekommen hat, keine ahnung aber es scheint zu funktionieren. Hier in deutschland ?! Hmm, ich vermute mal das wird aufgrund unserer bürokratie und unseren bürostuhlakrobaten leider nichts werden... Aber schön wäre es.


----------



## sprogoe (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

irgendwie bekommt man im laufe der zeit das gefühl, daß uns der themenstarter permanent seine antipatie gegen angelvereine einhämmern möchte.
junge, du mußt das auch mal von der mitgliederseite sehen!
meinst du, die wären alle in vereinen, weil sie sonst keine erlaubnisscheine bekämen oder als mitglied die etwas besseren chancen haben, weil ihnen z.b. das angeln vom boot oder das nachtangeln erlaubt ist?
was glaubst du, wieviele mitglieder inaktiv im angelverein sind?
denen geht es; wie auch vielen aktiven mitgliedern; auch um das drumherum des vereinslebens und sie haben ihren spaß auch daran.
ich bin seit rund 30 jahren im verein; seit 19 jahren im jetzigen; aber seit 13 jahren nur noch inaktiv.
trotzdem kann ich beim an- und abangeln, bei allen ausflügen und feierlichkeiten teilnehmen und das für läppische 35 .- € im jahr.
ein aktives mitglied zahlt bei uns 85.- € und kann; wenn er will; tag und nacht am wasser sitzen, mach du das mal mit tageserlaubnisscheinen.
also, laß´ den vereinsmitgliedern ihren spaß mit ihrem verein, es bleibt dir sowieso nichts anderes übrig als entweder vereinen fern zu bleiben und dich mit den einschränkungen abzufinden, oder selber einem verein beizutreten.
bei einem sehr aktivem angler wird letzteres auf dauer auf alle fälle billiger.

gruß und petri siggi


----------



## sprogoe (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> Aber es wäre schon toll wenn es wie in anderen ländern funktionieren würde. So wie z.b in holland, da ist es ja quasi für's ganze land wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
> 
> Letzten sommer in finnland war ich auch von der dortigen regelung begeistert. Bin in einen sogenannten R-kiosk und habe mir für die region Kemijärvi eine genehmigung besorgt. Einfach angeln ohne zu überlegen also hier darf ich, darf ich da vorne auch ect.
> 
> Wie man das ganze dort zustande bekommen hat, keine ahnung aber es scheint zu funktionieren. Hier in deutschland ?! Hmm, ich vermute mal das wird aufgrund unserer bürokratie und unseren bürostuhlakrobaten leider nichts werden... Aber schön wäre es.



und bist du dir da sicher, daß das wirklich das nonplusultra wäre?
könnte sein, daß dann; dank offener grenzen; jede menge ausländische angler in unseren gewässern einfallen und die früchte ernten, die wir in jahrelanger arbeit gesät haben.
hätten wir dann aber wieder neuen diskusionsstoff.

siggi


----------



## Raubfisch (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

die finnen und holländer scheinen damit keine probleme zu haben, und ich wette das sind nicht die einzigen länder mit solchen regelungen.

PS: bist du dir denn sicher das es so wie es jetzt ist das nonplusultra ist ?!


----------



## evader (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

Immer diese Besitztum Denken... Fast alle Gewässer haben natürliche und teils sehr gute Bestände und halten diese auch bei Entnahme noch... Wieso denken die Vereine sie hätten jeden einzelnen Fisch im Gewässer zu verantworten, bzw. ihren Besatz, als wenn es keine natürlichen Fischvorkommen gäbe.

Siggi mit dem Theam "Die Ausländer würden uns die Fische klauen" bestätigst du genau meine Meinung, dass es in Vereinen teils negative Regelungen gibt, gerade weil die meisten denken man würde ihnen egal ob als Mitglied oder Gast, das Gewässer leer fehlen das ist wirklich lächerlich!

Und nein ich versuche niemanden das Vereinsleben schlecht zu reden! Ich äußere nur das mir im Allgemeinen die Regelungen nicht gefallen, sowohl als Gast als auch als potenzielles Mitglied!


----------



## wilhelm (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

Die Holländer haben Grenznah sehr wohl Probleme, deshalb in ganz Limburg bis auf wenige Ausnahmen Nachtangelverbote, deshalb ohne *Vereinsmitgliedschaft defacto Angeln nur eingeschränkt möglich,*deshalb an fast der gesamten Maas Zufahrtsbeschränkungen wie zum Beispiel Parkverbote nach Dämmerungseinbruch usw. usw.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Veit (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



sprogoe schrieb:


> und bist du dir da sicher, daß das wirklich das nonplusultra wäre?
> könnte sein, daß dann; dank offener grenzen; jede menge ausländische angler in unseren gewässern einfallen und die früchte ernten, die wir in jahrelanger arbeit gesät haben.
> hätten wir dann aber wieder neuen diskusionsstoff.
> 
> siggi



Und was gibt uns Deutschen dann das Recht, unseren Angelurlaub in jenen Ländern zu verbringen, wo man unbürokratisch und auch als Gast ohne fragwürdige Einschränkungen angeln kann? Eine ganz schön egoistische Denkweise!


----------



## Raubfisch (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

|good:


----------



## Wegberger (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

@Veit

#6
Ich sage nur Ebro & Po ! 
In Italien ändern sie gerade die Gesetze um den teutonischen Horden den s.g. Spass zu verderben.


----------



## Veit (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Die Holländer haben Grenznah sehr wohl Probleme, deshalb in ganz Limburg bis auf wenige Ausnahmen Nachtangelverbote, deshalb ohne *Vereinsmitgliedschaft defacto Angeln nur eingeschränkt möglich,*deshalb an fast der gesamten Maas Zufahrtsbeschränkungen wie zum Beispiel Parkverbote nach Dämmerungseinbruch usw. usw.
> 
> Gruß Wilhelm



Wenn ich bestimmte Geschichten so höre, bekomme ich fast den Eindruck, dass manche Deutsche, gezielt ins Ausland fahren, um mal "die Sau rauszulassen". Ob das nun Verstoß gegen das Hechtentnahmeverbot in Holland, Schlachtorgien in Norwegen oder ähnliche Dinge sind... Aber wenn es um das eigene Vereinsgewässer in Deutschland geht, wird jemand, der dort auch nur den geringsten Fehler macht, gleich gesteinigt.


----------



## Raubfisch (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> @Veit
> 
> #6
> Ich sage nur Ebro & Po !



ich sag nur norwegen oder wie es hier heißt - norge  oder holland oder ... oder ...


----------



## sprogoe (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

dat wird mir dann doch zu blöd hier.
warten einige doch nur darauf, daß man seine meinung postet, um dann zielsicher darüber herzufallen.
das mit den ausländischen anglern war ja nur mal ein gedankliches zenario.

und tschüß#h


----------



## Zoddl (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



evader schrieb:


> ...
> Von den Gebühren könnten auch Besatzmaßnahmen finanziert werden und es gäbe einheitliche Regeln die nicht dadrauf basieren das die immer wieder kehrende *Paranoia* auftritt man würde durch ein Boot/Bellyboot & Echolot das Gewässer leer fegen...


An den von dir besagten Seen (Unisee und Wallerfeldmarksee(?)) gibt es ausgewiesene Badestellen, Badestrände, ausgewiesenen FKK - Bereich, Kioske, Slipstellen für Bootsfahrer (Angler + Nichtangler). Dein von dir genanntes Problem ist das Bootsangelverbot während der Badesaison sowie das Bootsangelverbot für Gastangler.
Ist es dir je in den Sinn gekommen, dass der Verpächter (hier mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die Kommune/Stadt/BL Bremen) ein Interesse zur Nutzung des Gewässers zur Naherholung *aller* hat? Ist es dir je in den Sinn gekommen, das aus eben diesem Interesse das Bootsangelverbot während der Zeit der höchsten Nutzung durch Nicht-Angler als Bedingung in den Pachtvertrag aufgenommen wurde?  Es ist bereits in einigen Beiträgen daraufhin gewiesen worden, aber vllt hast du dies ja überlesen?
Das der See nicht nur von Anglern und Badegästen (wie eingangs von dir beschrieben), sondern zusätzlich auch von Tauchern, Surfern, Bootsfahrern und wer weiss wem noch genutzt wird, durften wir dann im Verlauf an späterer Stelle erfahren. Hast du vllt anfangs vergessen zu erwähnen?

Unter den Umständen wäre Paranoia, zu glauben, der ansässige Angelverein hätte die Badestrände und Kioske zum Zwecke eines künftigen Angelverbotes errichtet. Möglich wärs.... ich halte es für paranoid.




evader schrieb:


> Wenn alles von einer einzigen Stelle gesteuert und bestimmt wäre, dann könnte man mit allen Anglern auch einen direkten Druck ausüben bei Gesetzen / Regelungen die unpassend wären... vielleicht würden dann auch Sprüche wie "Wenn es dir nicht passt dann..." oder "Du willst die anderen machen lassen..." der Vergangenheit angehören...


Jenau! Wir als Angler üben gemeinsam Druck auf die zentral geleitete staatliche Stelle aus, das z.B. Badeseen das Angeln vom Boot aus zu ertragen haben. Tolle Idee, makaber aber toll!


----------



## Raubfisch (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



sprogoe schrieb:


> dat wird mir dann doch zu blöd hier.
> warten einige doch nur darauf, daß man seine meinung postet, um dann zielsicher darüber herzufallen.
> das mit den ausländischen anglern war ja nur mal ein gedankliches zenario.
> 
> und tschüß#h



auf mich wirkt es ja eher wie... verdammt gute argumente ... so ein mist ... nun spiele ich nicht mehr mit euch und bin muksch 

:m


----------



## Wegberger (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

Hallo,



> muksch


Ich liebe diese heimatlichen Ausdrücke:l


----------



## schuessel (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

Man glaubt es kaum auf was für Ideen und Vergleiche manche leute kommen.

"Alle Gewässer zentral Verwalten."
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass man die meißten Gewässer irgendjemand wegnehmen müsste (Enteignung=Diebstahl),
wie kann man nur glauben, daß irgendjemand in z.b. Berlin, besser weiß, was für ein Gewässer, die Fische und die Angler gut ist, als die Eingeborenen.(Ganz egal wie doof sich manche Eingeborenen im Moment aufführen.)

"Alles freigeben wie in Holland oder Finnland."
Mmmmh, wieviele Einwohner hat Finnland pro Hektar Wasser und wieviele Deutschland? |kopfkrat

Holland: ganz klasse, ich darf angeln wo ich will, aber keinen einzigen Hecht mitnehmen. Supi, dann machen wir doch am besten nur noch C&R.#q Dafür hab zumindest ich keinen Angelschein gemacht.


Mich ärgerts auch, dass in meiner Gegend die meisten Vereine recht teuer sind und wohl so ziemlich alle indirekt im vdsf.
Deshalb werd ich mich wohl vorerst darauf beschränken an der Bundeswasserstraße Namens Neckar auf ca. 10km zu Angeln (Jahreskarte 60€, was hier in der gegend sehr billig ist).
Aber wenn ich im Moment n bisschen mehr Asche hätte, würd ich auf jeden Fall in einen Verein, obwohl ich von Vereinsmeierei im Allgemeinen nicht allzuviel halte. Aber die haben einfach das Wasser. Außerdem würd sich da sicher auch jemand finden, der mir als Neuling einiges bebringen könnte.

Und wenn ich richtig Asche hät, würd ich mir mein eigenes Wasser pachten oder besser kaufen. Und ihr könnt sicher sein, dass wenn ich da jemand angeln lassen würd, der sich gefälligst an meine Regeln zu halten hätte.

Leider hab ich die dafür notwendige Kohle nicht, aber die Vereine sind daran bestimmt nicht Schuld, sondern wohl eher ich selbst.
Deren Mitglieder wollen zumeist einfach nur in Ruhe und Frieden angeln und das ist ihr gutes Recht, schließlich zahlen sie nicht nur finanzielle Beiträge sondern leisten oft auch über die "Zwangsstunden" hinaus ehrenamtlich sehr viel.


und wenn jemand sagt: "wenns Dir nicht passt, geh woanders hin, oder tritt gefälligst bei und versuch von innen was zu ändern!" klingt das zwar nicht gerade nett, hat aber sicher nix mit Ossi/Wessi-schnickschnack (das zeigt eher, daß die Leute, die sich darüber monieren, selbst noch in solchen kategorien denken) zu tun.
So isses nun mal einfach.

Ums mal bildlich auszudrücken:
Wenn mein Nachbar nicht will, daß ich ihm in den Garten scheiß, dann muß ich mir wohl oder übel nen eigenen Garten anschaffen oder mich auf seinen Grillparties n bisschen mehr zusammenreißen.


----------



## Raubfisch (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

Ich glaube nicht das es eine sache der bevölkerungsdichte ist. Klar ist die in finnland deutlich geringer, ich habe sogar den eindruck das dort auf einen angler 2 seen kommen, ist natürlich übertreiben ausgedrückt. 

Ich denke aber schon das man es mit hinbekommen würde wenn es z.b eine angelkarte für ein bundesland oder kreis gibt. 

Vielleicht liege ich da falsche, bin da echt kein fachmann. Aber es nervt das ich in dem see a angeln darf aber im see b nicht weil der gehört ja wieder zu einem anderen verein. Es muss doch möglich sein das ganze einfacher zu gestalten. Ich habe nur den eindruck das es in manchen ländern doch wesentlich unbürokratischer abläuft mit dem angeln und da "läuft" es doch auch.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> auf mich wirkt es ja eher wie... verdammt gute argumente ... so ein mist ... nun spiele ich nicht mehr mit euch und bin muksch
> 
> :m


 
Ich hoffe mal wir Deutschen denken nicht nur, das es im Ausland freier wäre.
Könnte ja sein das wir nur einige Reglungen kaum beachten.

Spanien: diverse Angelscheine (Vereine, Binnen, Küste u.Meer gar nicht so unähnlich )
Nachtangelverbot und durchaus auch Schutz durch die Polizei für geschtzte Arten und Schutzgebiete.

Holland schützt meine ich den Aal, gab es da nicht sogar Verbote Würmer zu nutzen, oder im Tiefwassser auf Zander zu fischen, oder zum Schutz der Welse oder sollen nicht Hechte zurückgesetzt werden.

Mag ja sein das viele Nachbarn das alles erdulden, 
Reglungen haben sie aber fast immer auch.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



evader schrieb:


> *BERND2000*
> 
> Na nun wollen wir es aber nicht so hindrehen das die "freien" Angler überwiegend die besseren Karten habe... Dem Freiem Angler steht die Weser, ein Stück kleiner Weser und ein Stück der Lesum zur Verfügung, die Vereine haben weit über 50 Gewässer unter der Hand. Das ich in der Weser mit 3 Ruten angeln dürfte wäre mir auch neu.
> 
> Was Vereine für die Angler tuen sieht man ja hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257100 Da hat wieder mal jemand Panik man würde durch schleppen bzw. Bootsangeln das Gewässer leer räumen |rolleyes


 
Falsch verstanden, mit dem Stockschein hast Du deutlich weniger Möglichkeiten und ähnlich viele Einschränkungen.
Mir jedenfals hat das angeln dort nicht gefallen.
Möglichweise werden viele Reglungen aber gar nicht überwacht.

Nein Besatz ist nicht alles.

Müll sammeln.
Wege anlegen und erhalten.
Aushandeln und bezahlen der Pachtbedingungen.
Überwachung dieser Bedingungen und Gesetze.
Erhalt von Angelstellen und Zugang zu diesen.
Auswerten und zusammenführen der Fänge für ö.Stellen.
Renaturierungsarbeiten.
Vertretung der Fischereirechte u. Interessen der Angler gegenüber anderen Nutzer und Interessen.

Eigentum will erhalten und verbessert werden.
Allgemeinbesitz wird verwaltet.

Nein ich denke nicht, das öffentliche Stellen das besser machen oder können.
Der eine geht zur Arbeit, für andere ist es Herzblut.

da fällt mir ein.

Wer glaubt das Geschäftsführer die Geschäfte führen.
Glaubt auch, das Zitronenfalter Zitronen falten.


----------



## Raubfisch (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

was ist mit ehrenamt ?! es gibt soviele leute die beim dlrg, drk, dgzrs, thw und sonstwo zeit und geld opfern - etwas weniger schickimicki und bürokratie wären toll, ich bin aber wohl was das angeht ein optimist


----------



## antonio (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es eine sache der bevölkerungsdichte ist. Klar ist die in finnland deutlich geringer, ich habe sogar den eindruck das dort auf einen angler 2 seen kommen, ist natürlich übertreiben ausgedrückt.
> 
> Ich denke aber schon das man es mit hinbekommen würde wenn es z.b eine angelkarte für ein bundesland oder kreis gibt.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Raubfisch (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

stimmt, jetzt wo du es schreibst... hamburg z.b ja auch... einfach nur die standard papiere und gut ist...


----------



## Dunraven (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



evader schrieb:


> Mir würde es mehr gefallen, wenn in ganz  Deutschland alle Gewässer die nicht in privater Hand sind, durch den  Staat geregelt werden. Man zahlt z. B. 100€ im Jahr und kann  Deutschlandweit angeln ohne den ganzen Vereins/Verbands- Kram.



Hm wir haben hier einen Kanal dessen Fischereirecht der Gemeinde gehört. Verpachtet hat sie es nicht. Fragt man die EInheimischen heißt es jeder der in der Gemeinde wohnt darf da angeln. Das haben viele, laut eigener Aussage, von der Gemeinde auf Nachfrage gehört. Da fischt dann auch jeder, seien es 5 Jährige mit 10 Euro Baumarktrute mit 0,30mm alter Mono und Blinker, seien es Gastarbeiter aus dem Osten, mit Ruten, Senken und laut Anwohnern auch mal mit Netzen, seien es sogar Leute die nicht in der Gemeinde wohnen, denn von Konrollen hat man bisher wenig gehört.

Manche sagend as die Polizei da ab und an schon mal nachhakt, das aber wohl höchstens wenn der gerade selber ist. Ein Kollege von mir ist bei der Polizei und fragte mal was er denn so kontrollieren müsste (allerdings war das ein anderer bereich mit mehreren Vereinen und daher auch verschiedenen Regelungen). Nachdem ich sagte worauf er achten müsste, meinte er nur das sei zuviel, dann läßt er Angler lieber einfach weiterhin sitzen. 

Also von Kontrollen durch den Inhaber des Fischerreirechtes habe ich da noch nichts gehört, von Besatz ebenfalls nicht. Sachen die die gemeine laut Lfg machen müsste, aber die haben ja auch keine Ahnung von sowas. Letztes Jahr habe ich dann mal erfahren das die scheinbar durchaus Erlaubnisscheine herausgeben, wenn die Leute in der Gemeinde wohnen und den Prüfungsnachweis haben. Aber ok, das wissen die Einwohner nicht, denn die kennen nur das jeder da nach Lust und Laune fischen darf (Schonzeiten, was ist das, wenn man sonst nicht angelt kannt man dich doch nicht und da gibt es doch praktisch keine Kontrollen). Also selbst wenn es da durchaus Regelungen und ordnung geben sollte, kennt die kaum einer und keiner überwacht die. 

Das dort doch noch Fische gefangen werden, liegt vermutlich vor allem daran das dieser Kanal ja nur ein Teilstück ist, denn den Anfang und das Ende gehört zu unserem Verein, der da natürlich auch besetzt. Aber hinterm Ortsschild fängt dann Wild West an. 

Aber auch kein Wnder, Fischereiaufseher würden der Gemeinde Geld kosten, und Besatz auch. Wo soll das in Zeiten klammer Kassen her kommen, und die Alternative, an einen Verein verpachten und damit Geld einnehmen, die ist ja auch nicht gewollt. Dann wären die Anwohner die bisher Wild West hatten ja sauer, und das sind Wähler. Und da sie selber ja auch scheinabr nicht kontrolliert werden ist es so halt die beste Lösung. Formal evt. (den betroffenen unbekannte) Regelungen vorhanden, praktisch ist Papier geduldig.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Holland schützt meine ich den Aal, gab es da nicht sogar Verbote Würmer zu nutzen, oder im Tiefwassser auf Zander zu fischen, oder zum Schutz der Welse oder sollen nicht Hechte zurückgesetzt werden.
> 
> Mag ja sein das viele Nachbarn das alles erdulden,
> Reglungen haben sie aber fast immer auch.



Aalentnahmeverbot wurde vor ca. 3 Jahren in Holland eingeführt, Deutschland hat sich zeitgleich für die Alternative Mindestmaß hoch auf 45cm entschieden, die aber teilweise noch nicht umgesetzt wurde. So gelten bei uns z.B. noch immer 28cm Mindestmaß für Aal bzw. 35 cm wenn es von der Küste weg geht.

In der Raubfischschonzeit in Holland war der Wurm auch vom *1. April bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai * verboten. Wurde in diesem Jahr aber aufgehoben. Vorher war aber eben auch das Friedfischangeln mit Wurm während der Schonzeit komplett verboten. Die Stipper und Feederangler freuen sich über die neue Änderung. Karpfen dürfen bei uns (Groningen/Drenthe) auch nicht entnommen werden, für Raubfische gibt es auch starke Einschränkungen. Mindestmaße für Rotfedern 15 cm, Aland 30 cm und Barsche 22cm, wobei ich gerade sehe das dieses wohl auch jetzt gestrichen wurde, zumindest sind die für den Winterwettkampf in den Regeln 2013 aufgehoben. 

Die dritte Rute muss man auch extra bezahlen, das Nachtangeln ebenfalls. Dazu auch strenge Regelungen was Abstände zu Schleusen, Whren, ect. angeht. Und auch die Liste mit den erlaubten Gewässern muss, neben dem Vispass, immer am man sein. Kostet alles auch deutlich mehr wie bei uns wenn man dagegen verstößt. Und da wird auch streng kontrolliert. 
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm


> Es ist verboten, Angelgeräte, mit denen man nicht angeln darf, für die direkte Verwendung bereit liegen zu haben. Wenn jemand nach den Bedingungen der schriftlichen Erlaubnis mit maximal zwei Ruten zu angeln darf, und er angelt mit zwei Ruten und es liegt noch eine zusätzliche Rute (mit Haken) an der Seite, dann ist dies verboten. Das Gleiche gilt, wenn man mit einer Rute angelt, und es liegen zwei oder mehr komplette Angelgeschirre an der Seite.



Da findet man auch einen Geldbußenkatalog, und die sind deutlich höher als bei uns hier in Deutschland. Die Höchststrafe meines Vereins hier muss ich schon fast verdoppeln um in Holland die kleinste Strafe zu erreichen. Die fällt 900% höher aus als die kleinste in meinem Verein hier in D.

Also auch da sind die Regelungen knallhart.


----------



## Zoddl (27. Januar 2013)

*!*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> was ist mit ehrenamt ?! es gibt soviele leute die beim dlrg, drk, dgzrs, thw und sonstwo zeit und geld opfern - etwas weniger schickimicki und bürokratie wären toll, ich bin aber wohl was das angeht ein optimist


Gibts auch schon... findest du häufig als Angelverein!#6


----------



## Raubfisch (27. Januar 2013)

*Aw: !*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Gibts auch schon... findest du häufig als Angelverein!#6


 ja hab ich auch schon gehört... :m

aber ich meinte es anders aber das weißt du wohl auch


----------



## Zoddl (27. Januar 2013)

*Aw: !*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> ja hab ich auch schon gehört... :m
> 
> aber ich meinte es anders aber das weißt du wohl auch


Achso... du meintest Naturschutz- oder Wassersportvereine. Da hab ich dich tatsächlich falsch verstanden. Hier fällt dass Angeln üblicherweise aber meist komplett flach oder ist stärker reglementiert, als in der Version mit Angelverein???|kopfkrat

Das Problem mit der ehrenamtlichen Gewässerhege ist, dass diese einiges an Kosten verursacht. Das wird leider gern vergessen! Diejenige Person die du suchst, sollte also über ein ausreichend finanzielles Polster verfügen, um diese Arbeit auf Dauer erledigen zu können. Oder du müsstest zusätzlich jemanden finden, der diese Kosten entsprechend ohne Gegenleistung trägt bzw hierzu in der Lage ist. Letzteres schliesst die allermeisten Kommunen also schonmal aus. 


Aber ich merke schon... mir gehen die Argumente aus. Ich hab einfach nicht die nötige Phantasie für diese Art von Diskussion.


----------



## antonio (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

die kosten sind nicht das problem an sich.
sonst würden vereine auch keine gewässer bewirtschaften können.
man hat ja einnahmen bei der bewirtschaftung.

antonio


----------



## Raubfisch (27. Januar 2013)

*Aw: !*

ich wünsche mir doch nur etwas weniger bürokratie, ich habe hier ja noch den vorteil das ich mal eben in ein paar minuten am ostseestrand bin oder in knapp 45min in hamburg, ich muss in beiden fällen nicht in irgendwelche vereine sondern hole mir einfach im rathaus eine jahresmarke und ab dafür.



Zoddl schrieb:


> Aber ich merke schon... mir gehen die Argumente aus. Ich hab einfach nicht die nötige Phantasie für diese Art von Diskussion.



ja, kenne ich gut :m daher lass ich es hier auch einfach mal sein, ändert halt nix.


----------



## mathei (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

über die gewässerkarten, werden wir doch quasi gezwungen in vereine einzutreten und somit automatisch den verbänden unsere kohle zu geben.


----------



## Zoddl (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



antonio schrieb:


> die kosten sind nicht das problem an sich.
> sonst würden vereine auch keine gewässer bewirtschaften können.
> man hat ja einnahmen bei der bewirtschaftung.


Im Verein sollte es bezüglich der Kosten ohnehin derart laufen, dass zumindest die Gewässerpacht durch die Mitgliedsbeiträge gedeckt ist. Im Idealfall bleibt abzüglich der Kosten für Besatzmassnahmen noch Geld über um entweder auf Anschaffungen, umfangreichere Arbeitseinsätze oder ähnliches zu sparen.
Wenn ich "raubfisch" korrekt verstanden habe, gehts ihm aber nicht darum. Es soll wohl darauf hinauslaufen, dass *Gewässer in kommunaler Hand unverpachtet und inklusive ehrenamtlichen Hegebeauftragten für die Angelei freigegeben werden. Sozusagen ein kommunaler bzw. landesweiter Gewässerpool mit Berechtigungsscheinen fürs kleine Geld.* Ich hab zwar keine Kosten, die Einnahmen sind aber ebenfalls überschaubar.

Je nachdem wo diese Gewässer angesiedelt sind, stehe ich doch als Hegebeauftragter vor unterschiedlichen Problemen. Liegt das Gewässer weitab vom Schuss, ist mein Arbeitsaufwand ggf gering.
Liegt das Gewässer als zB Badesee oder Ausflusgsziel im Einzugsgebiet und Nutzungsraum der Öffentlichkeit, habe ich möglicherweise:
- ohnehin ein grösseres Müllproblem
- Nutzungsflächen zu erhalten (Rasen mähen)
- Anlagen zu erhalten (Bänke, Jägerhütten)
Das alles kostet einzeln (je nachdem) nicht die Welt, übers Jahr verteilt, läppert sich aber dennoch einiges zusammen. Wenns ganz dumm läuft, steht direkt am Ufer neben dem offiziellen Wanderweg nen Baum der die Verkehrssicherheit gefährdet, sprich "Gefahr im Verzug". Das geht im Regelfall ebenfalls auf deine Tasche.

Bei (kleineren) Flüssen reicht vermutlich schon das Frühjahrshochwasser und die anschliessende Entsorgung des angespülten Mülls für die erste Rechnung von über 100€. 

Aber wie gesagt, mit etwas Glück findet sich ja für soetwas ein Dummer.:k


Achso... die Kosten für Besatzmassnahmen hab ich ganz vergessen. Aber da das Gewässer in dem Fall ja nicht mehr von Angelvereinen bewirtschaftet wird, können wir ja auf die Erkennntnis des TEs zurückgreifen:


evader schrieb:


> Da viele der Meinung sind, das ohne Vereine ein Gewässer nicht "funktionieren" kann bzw, bestehen mit seinem Bestand, habe ich ein schönes Beispiel...
> 
> Es gibt bei uns ein großes Unternehmen das einen Löschteich hat, normalerweise darf man das Gelände nicht betreten, da aber dort  öfter Leute angeln gehen (sehe es von der Autobahn beim vorbei fahren), weiß ich das dort Regelmäßig geangelt wird und auch entnommen(hören sagen)!
> 
> Der Teich ist nicht groß (grobe Einschätzung), gerade mal 40-50m lang und vielleicht 25-30m breit. Dort hat mit Sicherheit niemand Besatz betrieben und oder tut dieses. Ich gebe zu das ich auch ein mal mich vom Kollegen besabeln lassen habe dort mit zu kommen, zum angeln. Ich war überrascht ich habe in 2,5 Stunden 2X 70er Hechte gefangen und einige Barsche, dabei war scheinbar sehr viel Barsch im Gewässer da man sie leider teils quer hackte!


... und als überflüssigen Posten abhaken.:m


Ich gebe zu... wenn man jahrelang Mitglied in einem Verein ist, sieht man manchmal den Baum vor lauter Wäldern nicht mehr. Es könnte eben alles so einfach sein... angeln, die Seele baumeln lassen und den Rest einfach ausblenden. Toller Vorsatz fürs kommende Jahr!|wavey:


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



schuessel schrieb:


> Deshalb werd ich mich wohl vorerst darauf beschränken an der Bundeswasserstraße Namens Neckar auf ca. 10km zu Angeln (Jahreskarte 60€, was hier in der gegend sehr billig ist).
> Aber wenn ich im Moment n bisschen mehr Asche hätte, würd ich auf jeden Fall in einen Verein, obwohl ich von Vereinsmeierei im Allgemeinen nicht allzuviel halte. Aber die haben einfach das Wasser. Außerdem würd sich da sicher auch jemand finden, der mir als Neuling einiges bebringen könnte.
> 
> Und wenn ich richtig Asche hät, würd ich mir mein eigenes Wasser pachten oder besser kaufen. Und ihr könnt sicher sein, dass wenn ich da jemand angeln lassen würd, der sich gefälligst an meine Regeln zu halten hätte.


 
Deine 60 € ist etwa das was hier viele Vereine im Jahr nehmen.
Über 100 € im Jahr kenne ich gar nicht.


Hohe Beiträge und viele Vereine und Privatpersonen treiben halt den Preis in die Höhe.
Nicht nur den Preis, sicher auch die Erwartungshaltung was alles zu fangen sein müßte.
Gut das da dann im Süden genug Fachkräfte bereit stehen um die Angelei zu regeln.
Kostet natürlich, aber Ihr habt ja den Jahresfischereischein.

Kann es sein das, so etwas sich wie eine Schraube immer höher schraubt ? |kopfkrat
Höhere Pachten->mehr Beiträge->mehr Besatz->mehr Reglungen und doch keine Zufriedenheit oder ein besseres Ergebnis.
Besser scheint es mir jedenfalls auch nicht zu sein.

Da bin ich nun in 2 Vereinen und zahle 130 €.
Für ca 80km Fließgewässer und 50 Gewässer, mit Besatz, Kontrollen und ohne das sie groß Ärger mit Behörden oder dem Naturschutz haben.
Arten, na bis auf R.F und Äsche, ist eigentlich alles vorhanden.
Da hoffe ich mal das sich das bei der Äsche noch bessert.
Lustig ist nur, alles ganz in der Nähe des T.E.
Aber Er hat recht, hier gibt es fast keine freien Gewässer und auch nur wenige Private.
Fast alles wird Vereinen übergeben, unter Auflagen.

Wer alles hat, hat auch keine Lust auf etwas eigenes.
Ein eigener kleiner Teich macht Arbeit, ist teuer,bringt oft Ärger und man kennt die Fische dort.
Wir jedenfalls, haben Ihn abgegeben und haben nun viel mehr Zeit am Wasser, oder den Verein.
Hat so ein Verein genug Wasser, muß er auch nicht zu jedem Preis pachten.
Gut ist sicherlich auch die Zusammenlegung der einzelnen F.Rechten zu Genossenschaften, die dann geregelt vergeben werden.
Wenn man dann noch mit den Nachbarvereinen zusammenarbeitet, oder gleich gemeinsam bewirtschaftet und befischt, wer soll da noch die Pachten in die Höhe treiben.#c

Man wird auch beim Besatzfischkauf ernster genommen wenn die Summe höher ist.
Und ganz sicher sind bei fast 5000 Anglern auch immer genug dabei, die doch etwas mehr Wissen zu diversen Themen haben.
Senkt alles die Kosten und bewahrt vor Schäden.
So bleibt halt der Zugang für möglichst viele Menschen erschwinglich günstig.

Wäre es anders, könnte Jeder der eine größere Jacht, sein Eigen nennt, alle anderen locker vom Wasser verdrängen.
(Das wären sicher einige tausend Deutschland die das könnten)

Der würde ordentlich zahlen, aber sicher auch königlich fangen und bald überboten werden.|rolleyes


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



evader schrieb:


> Und nein ich versuche niemanden das Vereinsleben schlecht zu reden! Ich äußere nur das mir im Allgemeinen die Regelungen nicht gefallen, sowohl als Gast als auch als potenzielles Mitglied!


 
Ich denke Dier ist klar, ich bin dier kein Stück böse.
So kommen halt wenigstens Meinungen zum Austausch, die sonst als Missverständnis bestehen bleiben.

Viele Reglungen sind schon seehhr...merkwürdig.
Wie auch immer, in den Vereinen wurden sie wenigstens auf demokratischem Wege beschlossen.
Jeder bekommt halt dort, das was Er verdient.
Hat er seine Interessen nicht vertreten, oder falsch gewählt, ist es seine eigene Schuld.


----------



## Fr33 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



> Viele Reglungen sind schon seehhr...merkwürdig.
> Wie auch immer, in den Vereinen wurden sie wenigstens auf demokratischem Wege beschlossen.
> Jeder bekommt halt dort, das was Er verdient.
> Hat er seine Interessen nicht vertreten, oder falsch gewählt, ist es seine eigene Schuld.


 
Sehr provokante These mein Lieber |supergri

kommt mal Ecken in Deutschland - wo man sich seine Vereine nicht nach belieben aussuchen kann - sondern, um sein Hobby einigermaßen vernüftig zu betreiben, sich einfach dem ortsansässigen Verein zu dessen Konditionen unterwerfen muss.

Meistens sind die Regeln vorher klar und man weiss auf was man sich ein lässt. Leider herrscht in Vereinen auch eine gewisse Dynamik... auch wenn nicht immer sehr rasch. Da heisst es meist - entweder du schwimmst mit dem Strom, oder spielst den Vereinsinternen Querolanten und darfst im kommenden Jahr mehr oder weniger freiwillig austreten....

Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber ich finde das immer zu platt, wenn man dem gemeinen Angler sagt, er ist für alles selber schuld.

Um was in Zahlen zu nennen.... hier in unserer Ecke... Vereinsweiher von knapp unter 1 Ha.... 40 Aktive Angler.... 80€ im Jahr.... noch fragen?


----------



## evader (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Sehr provokante These mein Lieber |supergri
> 
> kommt mal Ecken in Deutschland - wo man sich seine Vereine nicht nach belieben aussuchen kann - sondern, um sein Hobby einigermaßen vernüftig zu betreiben, sich einfach dem ortsansässigen Verein zu dessen Konditionen unterwerfen muss.
> 
> ...



Richtig! da ist es doch worum es mir letztlich geht! und liest man sich den Post #16 durch sieht man das es bei uns in dem besagten Verein genau so zugeht! http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3803393&postcount=16


----------



## spodsbjerg (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



evader schrieb:


> Bitte nicht schmollen und weinen #6 Wenn einem die Argumente aus gehen, bleiben wohl nur pauschal Gebluber...
> 
> Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunt wie die meisten Vereinsmitglieder denken... als "neuer" würde man sich ins eingemachte legen und die anderen arbeiten lassen... #q Wenn man so denkt, sollte man ein Aufnahmestop verhängen, weil sonst jedes neue Mitglied die anderen "machen lassen hat"... als wenn man keine Beiträge zahlen würde und somit dazu beitragen würde den Verein am Leben zu halten und ihn dadurch wachsen lassen würde...


 
|kopfkrat|peinlich Und wieder son Ding!!! Ich sagte doch bereits........vernünftig lesen........den Text verstehen....... dann schreiben :q. Aber manche Leute haben den Kopf wohl nur zum Haare schneiden |uhoh:. 

@Raubfisch
Würdest Du ehrenamtlich für andere den Dreck wegmachen wollen???? Ohne "Gegenleistung" wohl kaum, oder???


----------



## spodsbjerg (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> auf mich wirkt es ja eher wie... verdammt gute argumente ... so ein mist ... nun spiele ich nicht mehr mit euch und bin muksch
> 
> :m


 
Also wo Du irgendwelche guten Argumente gebracht hast weiß ich nicht |kopfkrat.....hier jedenfalls nicht oder meinst Du deine "Gehörten" Sachen???? Informiere dich doch einmal im Ausland wie die es machen und versuche es hier einzuführen |bigeyes........ich habe nichts dagegen #6........die anderen vielleicht auch nicht :vik:......aber vorher schreibe keinen Mist wenn du selber nichts vernünftiges zum Thema beizutragen hast :m.


----------



## evader (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|peinlich Und wieder son Ding!!! Ich sagte doch bereits........vernünftig lesen........den Text verstehen....... dann schreiben :q. Aber manche Leute haben den Kopf wohl nur zum Haare schneiden |uhoh:.



Peinlich bist Du und Deine Kommentare... lass gut sein... #d


----------



## Knispel (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

Ich bin jetzt gespannt wie es hier in Niedersachsen weitergeht ? Soll doch, wie eben hier durch die Nachrichten kam, ein Grüner - "Hardcoor" Minister ins Natur und Umweltministerium gesetzt werden, der sich gerade den Natur - und Artenschutz auf die Fahne geschrieben hat ! Das nieders. Fischereigesetz sowie die Binnenfischereiverordnungen stehen zur Überarbeitung an - mal sehen was die Verbände/Vereine denn machen ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> na herzlichen Glückwunsch.... Da gilt dann wohl auch der Spruch: "Man bekommt das, was man gewählt hat"......#q


 
Wenn Angler dagegen wettern, dass der Naturschutz mehr Gewicht erhält, läuft was schief.

Ja, ich wähle auch Grün #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

Allgemeinpolitisches ist nicht regelkonform, zudem gehts hier um Einschränkungen durch Vereine, nicht durch Gesetzgeber.
Bitte beachten!


----------



## Dennis76 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*

Moin moin,
mal etwas anders zum thema Angelverein.Ich bin jetzt ein Jahr in meinem neuen Angelverein im Großen und ganzen läuft auch alles Super,aber einige probleme treten wohl in vielen Verein auf dazu muss ich sagen,dass viele Probleme mich Persönlich nicht betreffen,aber vieles nimmt man Kopfschüttlent hin 
1. See 1 ca 40 Ruderboote aber nur für 6st Ruder, (die teilweise so im ar.... sind, dass es schon gefärlich wird) .....dachte ich,bis ich mal ein blick ins  vereinshäuschen warf dort liegen für alle Boote Nagelneue Ruder.OK,gut zu wissen dachte ich bis einmal Zufällig  Zeitgleich mittags mit einem Vorstandsvorstitzenden am See an kam und wir feststellten,dass 6 Boote draussen waren,also rief der Kolege einen Gewässerwart an der kam auch schnell vorbei und holte 2 Ruder aus dem Häuschen,als ich fragte ob ich den auch Ruder bekommen könnte wurde mir gesagt,dass ginge nicht und ich müsste warten bis ein anderes boot reinkommt.......nee schon klar???!!!!

Anderes beispiel sitze für ein WE auf karpfen an, kommt ein netter Kolege an und meint ohne guten tag oder Petri heil zu wünschen er würde die Polizei rufen weil Zelten verboten sei, wildes Campen bla bla bla (Obwohl ich nur einen kleinen Pelzer-schrim mit überwurf dabei hatte)  und  er im Allgemein mit uns Sch.....Karpfenanglern nichts anfangen könnte und er sowiso  dafür sorgen wird,dass das (zitat) KARPFENANGELN VERBOTEN wird,wie soll das gehn????|rolleyesna gut,da ich im gegensatz zu ihm einen Job habe und ich das WE geniessen möchte und kein interesse habe mich auf so einem level weiter zu unterhalten räumte ich das feld ich bin ja der neue hier ein Paar wochen Später gehe ich mit meiner Frau und mit meinem Hund um den See,dachte ich, ich guck nicht Richtig an der gleichen stelle sitzt der typ mit noch einem aus dem Vorstand und noch einem Angler und 3 IGLU ZELTE von ALDI nach einem beiläufigen Kommentar meinerseits ist die Situation fast eskaliert bis meine Frau auf die Idee kam unsere neue DSLR Kamera zu testen als 3 ca 30 cm grosse Brassen am Wallersystem ZAPPELTEN nicht schlecht!!!!

Seitdem kann ich recht unbehelligt Angeln gehen. 

Nach interessanten gesprächen mit einigen Kolegen am Wasser, die ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht haben, hat kaum einer interesse sich in den Vorstand wählen zu lassen,weil auf den Stress keiner bock hat.

Solange nur 5% der mitglieder zur JH kommen wird sich leider nicht viel ändern,wenn immer nur die selben Pappenheimer sich gegenseitig in den Vorstand wählen.

See 2 Ich sitze am ganz allein am wasser und habe 2 ruten gut 300m Rausgeschleppt ich weiß ist nicht OK und auch nicht erlaubt (nur Wurfweite) aber da ich ganz allein am see war habe ich niemanden Behindert, sehe ich einen Kolegen am Steg ein Boot nehmen und auf mich zu kommt da er sieht,dass auf meinen Rollen nicht allzu viel schnur ist,geht das Theater auch schon los Ruten rausschleppen das sei  anderen Anglern gegenüber unfair,nachdem ich ihm klar machen konnte,dass ich das nur mache,weil ich hier ganz alleine bin haben wir uns noch eine ganze weile nett unterhalten,dabei kam heraus,dass Karpfenangler in der Vergangenheit hier ziemlich viel Sch... gebaut haben (Karpfensäcke mit Fisch Verloren etc.#q )wenn dann ein 30Pf+ Fisch tod im Sack gefunden wird gehen den Karpfenanglern die Argumente aus. Kochtopfangler die bedroht wurden weil sie ein 10Kg mitgenommen haben so Langsam kann ich den Groll gegen die Karpfenangler verstehen.
Am nächsten morgen sitze ich schon morgens um 05.00 neben den Ruten als der Kolege von gestern vorbei kommt und lässt ich mehrmals über den See driften (angeln nur vom verankertem boot) ist mir Persönlich echt egal,aber als ich sehe das er auch mit Lebenden KÖFIS Angelt, fällt mir nichts mehr ein#d

Das ist nicht der erste Verein wo ich sowas erlebe


Wie kann man nur,wenn man im Glasshaus sitzt mit Steinen werfen?????????

habt ihr ähnliche erfharungen gemacht???Welche lösungen gibts??? Vereinshopping bis es passt??? Versuchen selbst was zu ändern??? Oder soll ich auch nur noch mit Lebenden KÖFIS Angeln und andere Angler anschei..........???????????
damit ich meine ruhe habe??

P.S
Ich war auch schon mal 5 Jahre Gewässerwart,es geht also auch anders


LEBEN UND LEBEN LASSEN!!!!


----------



## spodsbjerg (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vereine = Einschränkungen der Angler?*



Dennis76 schrieb:


> LEBEN UND LEBEN LASSEN!!!!


 
#6Der Spruch passt zu jeder Lebenslage!!


----------

